# Fun Robbit Hunt With The Dogs!



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

New show by Pass-Through Productions! Let us know what you think!
www.passthroughproductions.com

We are paying sponsors of Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I love robbit hunting!!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Sprytle said:


> I love robbit hunting!!


 
Nice sounding hounds and video. did not like the music though.


----------

